# Web page image scraper?



## balanga (Oct 13, 2019)

Is there such a thing as a program for scraping images from a web page and saving each image as a separate file? 
Maybe a need a plugin or extension for my browser...


----------



## Martin Paredes (Oct 13, 2019)

Use www/py-beautifulsoup

It's a module for Python, so you will need to make a program


----------



## T-Daemon (Oct 13, 2019)

Maybe some simpler solutions:








						Image Downloader – Get this Extension for 🦊 Firefox (en-US)
					

Download Image Downloader for Firefox. Easy to use and powerful image downloader for your browser




					addons.mozilla.org
				












						Image Downloader
					

Browse and download images on the web




					chrome.google.com
				







__





						Image Cyborg | Apps Cyborg
					






					imagecyborg.com


----------

